# issue with laptop headphone jack, only one side working



## forgiven_noob (Jan 17, 2020)

Edit: the issue turned out to be due to my devices being too old for my headphone jack, using a splitter has solved the issue so I am marking this as solved

Sound works okay on my hp probook 450 g1 (haswell)
Other than the headphone jack, whether I plug in speakers, headphones or earbuds only one side will work.
I am on Freebsd 12.1

I will post the output of dev.hdaa (with nothing plugged in) and dev/sndstat below.

sysctl dev.hdaa:


```
dev.hdaa.1.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.1.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_config: 0=keep 1=keep 2=keep 3=keep 4=keep
dev.hdaa.1.gpio_state: 0=disabled 1=disabled 2=disabled 3=disabled 4=disabled
dev.hdaa.1.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.1.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.1.nid34: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00001 STEREO

dev.hdaa.1.nid33: beep widget
     Widget cap: 0x0070040c PWR
    Association: -2 (0x0000)
            OSS: speaker (speaker)
     Output amp: 0x80170303 mute=1 step=3 size=23 offset=3 (-18/0dB)

dev.hdaa.1.nid32_original: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid32_config: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid32: pin: Other (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400781 PWR DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000034 PDC OUT IN
     Pin config: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=30 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid31_original: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid31_config: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid31: pin: Other (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400781 PWR DIGITAL UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00000014 PDC OUT
     Pin config: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=29 [audio output] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid30: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0004061d PWR DIGITAL STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e05e0 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)

dev.hdaa.1.nid29: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0004061d PWR DIGITAL STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e05e0 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)

dev.hdaa.1.nid28: audio selector [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x0030050d PWR STEREO
    Association: -2 (0x0000)
     Output amp: 0x80051f1f mute=1 step=31 size=5 offset=31 (-46/0dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=27 [audio mixer]

dev.hdaa.1.nid27: audio mixer
     Widget cap: 0x0020050b PWR STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
            OSS: mix (mix)
      Input amp: 0x80051f17 mute=1 step=31 size=5 offset=23 (-34/12dB)
    Connections: 6
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=19 [audio output]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=20 [audio output] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=10 [pin: Other (None)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=12 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=14 [pin: Other (None)] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=15 [pin: Other (None)] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid26: audio mixer [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00200500 PWR
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=25 [audio selector] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid25: audio selector [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00300501 PWR STEREO
    Connections: 3
          + <- nid=19 [audio output] (selected)
          + <- nid=20 [audio output] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=28 [audio selector] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid24: audio selector
     Widget cap: 0x00300d0d LRSWAP PWR STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
            OSS: monitor
     Output amp: 0x80032e10 mute=1 step=46 size=3 offset=16 (-16/30dB)
    Connections: 7
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=27 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=10 [pin: Other (None)] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=14 [pin: Other (None)] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=15 [pin: Other (None)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=17 [pin: Mic (Both)] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=18 [vendor widget] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid23: audio selector
     Widget cap: 0x00300d0d LRSWAP PWR STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
            OSS: mic, mix
     Output amp: 0x80032e10 mute=1 step=46 size=3 offset=16 (-16/30dB)
    Connections: 7
          + <- nid=27 [audio mixer]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=10 [pin: Other (None)] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=12 [pin: Mic (Black Jack)] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=14 [pin: Other (None)] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=15 [pin: Other (None)] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=17 [pin: Mic (Both)]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=18 [vendor widget] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid22: audio input
     Widget cap: 0x001d0541 PWR PROC STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e05e0 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=24 [audio selector]

dev.hdaa.1.nid21: audio input
     Widget cap: 0x001d0541 PWR PROC STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e05e0 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=23 [audio selector]

dev.hdaa.1.nid20: audio output [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x000d0c05 LRSWAP PWR STEREO
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e05e0 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x80027f7f mute=1 step=127 size=2 offset=127 (-95/0dB)

dev.hdaa.1.nid19: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x000d0c05 LRSWAP PWR STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x8001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000001 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x000e05e0 16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
     Output amp: 0x80027f7f mute=1 step=127 size=2 offset=127 (-95/0dB)

dev.hdaa.1.nid18: vendor widget [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00f00503 PWR STEREO
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)
    Connections: 1
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=32 [pin: Other (None)] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid17_original: 0xd5a30140 as=4 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Both ctype=ATAPI loc=0x15 color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid17_config: 0xd5a30140 as=4 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Both ctype=ATAPI loc=0x15 color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid17: pin: Mic (Both)
     Widget cap: 0x00400483 PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 2 (0x0001)
            OSS: monitor (monitor)
        Pin cap: 0x00000024 PDC IN
     Pin config: 0xd5a30140 as=4 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Both ctype=ATAPI loc=0x15 color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000020 IN
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)

dev.hdaa.1.nid16_original: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid16_config: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid16: pin: Other (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400500 PWR
        Pin cap: 0x00000010 OUT
     Pin config: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=26 [audio mixer] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid15_original: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid15_config: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid15: pin: Other (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400583 PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00010034 PDC OUT IN EAPD
     Pin config: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)
    Connections: 3
          + <- nid=19 [audio output] (selected)
          + <- nid=20 [audio output] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=28 [audio selector] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid14_original: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid14_config: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid14: pin: Other (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400583 PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x00010034 PDC OUT IN EAPD
     Pin config: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)
    Connections: 3
          + <- nid=19 [audio output] (selected)
          + <- nid=20 [audio output] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=28 [audio selector] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid13_original: 0x90170110 as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid13_config: 0x90170110 as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
dev.hdaa.1.nid13: pin: Speaker (Fixed)
     Widget cap: 0x00400501 PWR STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x00010050 OUT BAL EAPD
     Pin config: 0x90170110 as=1 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Fixed ctype=Analog loc=Internal color=Unknown misc=1
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
    Connections: 3
          + <- nid=19 [audio output] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=20 [audio output] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=28 [audio selector] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid12_original: 0x04a11020 as=2 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid12_config: 0x04a11020 as=2 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid12: pin: Mic (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00400583 PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 1 (0x0001)
            OSS: mic (mic)
        Pin cap: 0x00011734 PDC OUT IN VREF[ 50 80 GROUND HIZ ] EAPD
     Pin config: 0x04a11020 as=2 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000024 IN VREFs
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)
    Connections: 3
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=19 [audio output] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=20 [audio output] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=28 [audio selector] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid11_original: 0x0421101f as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid11_config: 0x0421101f as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid11: pin: Headphones (Black Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x00400581 PWR UNSOL STEREO
    Association: 0 (0x8000)
        Pin cap: 0x0001001c PDC HP OUT EAPD
     Pin config: 0x0421101f as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Right color=Black misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000080 HP
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
    Connections: 3
          + <- nid=19 [audio output] (selected)
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=20 [audio output] [DISABLED]
          + [DISABLED] <- nid=28 [audio selector] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.nid10_original: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid10_config: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.1.nid10: pin: Other (None) [DISABLED]
     Widget cap: 0x00400583 PWR UNSOL STEREO
        Pin cap: 0x0001173c PDC HP OUT IN VREF[ 50 80 GROUND HIZ ] EAPD
     Pin config: 0x40f000f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Other conn=None ctype=Unknown loc=0x00 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000000
           EAPD: 0x00000002 EAPD
      Input amp: 0x00270300 mute=0 step=3 size=39 offset=0 (0/30dB)
    Connections: 3
          + <- nid=19 [audio output] (selected)
          + <- nid=20 [audio output] [DISABLED]
          + <- nid=28 [audio selector] [DISABLED]

dev.hdaa.1.%parent: hdacc1
dev.hdaa.1.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x103c1942
dev.hdaa.1.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.1.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.1.%desc: IDT 92HD91BXX Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config:
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config:
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state:
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state:
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.nid3_original: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid3_config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid3: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
     Widget cap: 0x0040778d PWR DIGITAL UNSOL 8CH
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
        Pin cap: 0x09000094 PDC OUT HDMI DP HBR
     Pin config: 0x18560010 as=1 seq=0 device=Digital-out conn=Jack ctype=Digital loc=0x18 color=Unknown misc=0
    Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
     Output amp: 0x80000000 mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0 (0/0dB)
    Connections: 1
          + <- nid=2 [audio output]

dev.hdaa.0.nid2: audio output
     Widget cap: 0x00006611 PWR DIGITAL 8CH
    Association: 0 (0x0001)
            OSS: pcm (pcm)
     Stream cap: 0x00000005 AC3 PCM
        PCM cap: 0x001e07f0 16 20 24 32 bits, 32 44 48 88 96 176 192 KHz

dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdaa.0.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x80860101
dev.hdaa.0.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.0.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%desc: Intel Haswell Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.%parent:
```



/dev/sndstat:


```
pcm0: <Intel Haswell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <IDT 92HD91BXX (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <IDT 92HD91BXX (Analog Mic)> (rec)
```


----------

